# Openoffice 3.4.0 PL

## kermu

Czy jest może już gdzieś dostępny nieoficjalny ebuild dla Openoffice 3.4.0 PL ?

Krzysztof

----------

## Jacekalex

Łap sznurka: http://gpo.zugaina.org/app-office/openoffice-bin

Może jednak być kłopot z Polskim tlumaczeniem, na stronie Openoffice nie ma takiego tlumaczenia dla 3.4.

Sznurek http://www.openoffice.org/download/

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## kermu

Dzięki za informację.

openoffice-bin-3.4.0 jest już w portage

[ebuild     U  ] app-office/openoffice-bin-3.4.0 [3.3.0] USE="gnome java" LINGUAS="-ar -cs -de -es -fr -gl -hu -it -ja -nl -pt_BR -ru -zh_CN -zh_TW (-as%) (-ast%) (-be_BY%) (-bg%) (-bn%) (-ca%) (-ca_XV%) (-da%) (-dz%) (-el%) (-en%) (-en_GB%) (-eo%) (-et%) (-eu%) (-fi%) (-ga%) (-gu%) (-he%) (-hi%) (-id%) (-is%) (-ka%) (-km%) (-kn%) (-ko%) (-ku%) (-lt%) (-lv%) (-mk%) (-ml%) (-mr%) (-my%) (-nb%) (-nn%) (-oc%) (-om%) (-or%) (-pa_IN%) (-pl%*) (-pt%) (-ro%) (-sh%) (-si%) (-sk%) (-sl%) (-sr%) (-sv%) (-ta%) (-te%) (-th%) (-tr%) (-ug%) (-uk%) (-uz%) (-vi%)" 0 kB

ale jest (-pl%*) 

więc wynika z tego że trzeba poczekać na dokończenie tłumaczenia.

----------

## Jacekalex

 *kermu wrote:*   

> Dzięki za informację.
> 
> .......
> 
> więc wynika z tego że trzeba poczekać na dokończenie tłumaczenia.

 

A Libreoffice jest zbyt straszne, żeby go używać?  :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

>  *kermu wrote:*   Dzięki za informację.
> 
> .......
> 
> więc wynika z tego że trzeba poczekać na dokończenie tłumaczenia. 
> ...

 

Ja ostatnio miałem duzy plik dokumentøw do wydrukoania. W jednym z nich, błednie drukowały sie tabele. Myslalem ze to tylko dla 1 klienta jakis feler, ale okazalo sie ze ta tabela w dokumentach wszytskich klientow byla poszarpana. Jako ze mialem malo czasu sprobowalem pod OpenOffice-bin i.... wszystko poszlo bez problemu. Osobiscie preferuje LO, ale w razie problemow na OO ngdy sie nie zawiodlem.

----------

